# Please turn on/off the light



## Pivra

Hello

I would like to know how to say that in every language. 

Thank you
Gracias
Dhanyawaad
Shukran
ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## Little_Me

Hello! In Polish that would be: 
Proszę włączyć / wyłączyć światło  
Greetings


----------



## tatis

In spanish, if you are talking directly to a person it would be:

informal: por favor enciende/apaga la luz
formal: por favor encienda/apague la luz

Si lo necesitas para un rótulo/aviso, puede ser de manera impersonal:
favor de encender/apagar la luz


----------



## Maverick

yea, pretty much what tatis said.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Afghan Farsi:

Turn on the light: *Chirogkha rúshunco*
Turn off the light: *Chirogkha gulco*

*Bien*


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*Please turn on the light: *Encén el llum, si us plau
*
Please turn off the light: *Apaga el llum, si us plau


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese:

tu: Por favor, acende a luz.
você: Por favor, acenda a luz.
tu: Por favor, apaga a luz.
você: Por favor, apague a luz.

But as Tatis said, on a label or sign you could also find:

Favor acender/apagar a luz.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Pivra

tatis said:
			
		

> In spanish, if you are talking directly to a person it would be:
> 
> informal: por favor enciende/apaga la luz
> formal: por favor encienda/apague la luz
> 
> Si lo necesitas para un rótulo/aviso, puede ser de manera impersonal:
> favor de encender/apagar la luz


 
For tú why isn't it encende la luz? Why is it enciende?


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese:
電気を付けてください。  (turn on)   Denki-o tsukete kudasai.
電気を消してください。  (turn off)   Denki-o keshite kudasai.

Could you tell me how you say them in Thai, Pivra?

Flam


----------



## Tisia

In Persian
Lampo khamush kon= turn off the light
Lampo roshan kon= turn on the light

In Kurdish (In Kermanshah Province of Iran):
glopaka bekoshenwa/khamush ka= turn off the light
glopaka roshen ka= turn on the light

Actually there more dialects in Kurdish.

In Finnish:
samuta valot *or* laita valot pois= turn off the light
laita valot päälle= turn on the light

Tisia


----------



## linguist786

Hindi:

(eg, on a notice): "Maherbaani kar ke light band kar dij-ye"
(not sure what the word for "light" is, but i'm sure you'd be understood!)
(spoken): "Light band kar do!"


----------



## Mutichou

In French, it depends on who you speak to:
Formal: s'il vous plaît, allumez/éteignez la lumière.
Informal: s'il te plaît, allume/éteins la lumière.

In German it also depends:
Formal: bitte machen Sie das Licht an/aus.
Informal: bitte mach das Licht an/aus.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> For tú why isn't it encende la luz? Why is it enciende?


Because certain verbs (not all!) with an -e in the stem change it to -ie, and others change it to -i in the rhyzotonic forms (forms stressed on the stem, not on the ending).  

Encender: enc*ie*ndo, enc*ie*ndes, enc*ie*nde, encendemos, encendéis, enc*ie*nden

Some verbs in -o change it to -ue:

Contar: c*ue*nto, c*ue*ntas, c*ue*nta, contamos, contáis, c*ue*ntan

Brazilian dude


----------



## Dalian

Chinese:

Please turn on the light: 请开灯 (qing kai deng)
Please turn off the light: 请关灯 (qing guan deng)

Dalian


----------



## illerdi

In basque:

Please turn on the light: piztu argia mesedez
Please turn off the light: itzali argia mesedez


----------



## macta123

In Hindi

Battiyan jala do/ bujha do


----------



## Pivra

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Because certain verbs (not all!) with an -e in the stem change it to -ie, and others change it to -i in the rhyzotonic forms (forms stressed on the stem, not on the ending).
> 
> Encender: enc*ie*ndo, enc*ie*ndes, enc*ie*nde, encendemos, encendéis, enc*ie*nden
> 
> Some verbs in -o change it to -ue:
> 
> Contar: c*ue*nto, c*ue*ntas, c*ue*nta, contamos, contáis, c*ue*ntan
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
I mean for informal imperitive do I need to do the i- ie e-i o-ue too?


----------



## linguist786

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In French, it depends on who you speak to:
> Formal: s'il vous plaît, allumez/éteignez la lumière.
> Informal: s'il te plaît, allume/éteins la lumière.
> 
> In German it also depends:
> Formal: bitte machen Sie das Licht an/aus.
> Informal: bitte mach das Licht an/aus.


If it was formal, i'd be tempted to just say "Veuillez éteigner la lumière"
..or is this somehow wrong?


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> 
> Battiyan jala do/ bujha do


thats the word i was looking for! lol. battiyan.


----------



## Saoul

In Italiano

Informal:
Accendi la luce
Spegni la luce

Formal
Accenda la luce
Spenga la luce


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

Doe alsjeblieft het licht even aan/uit (= on/off).
Doe je alsjeblieft even het licht aan/uit?

Polite form:

Doet u alstublieft even het licht aan/uit.
Wilt u alstublieft even het licht aan/uit doen?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian Bokmål:

Formal: Vennligst slå på/av lyset

For informal, drop 'vennligst' (in this sentence, it's the equivalent of _please_ in the original). For what it's worth, you could also use _skru_ instead of _slå_, but the latter seems more natural to me.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Please turn on the light: *الرجاء إضاءة النور* _(ar-rajaa'u iDaa'atu 'n-nuuri)_
Please turn off the light: *الرجاء إطفاء النور* _(ar-rajaa'u iTfaa'u 'n-nuuri)_


----------



## Mutichou

linguist786 said:
			
		

> If it was formal, i'd be tempted to just say "Veuillez éteigner la lumière"
> ..or is this somehow wrong?


Yes, you can also say "veuillez éteindre la lumière".


----------



## kamome

ben, je ne suis pas un "natural speaker" - mais ce VEUILLEZ, ça me semble un tout petit "trop formal"...je veux dire, plus que l'idée de situation de grande forme/politesse, une pareille expression me donne plutôt un sens de ORDRE, comme si l'on ordonnait de le faire à une femme de chambre ou à un "servant" qu'on traite en les "tenant loin"...désagreable enfin 
à mon oreille.

かもめ



			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> If it was formal, i'd be tempted to just say "Veuillez éteigner la lumière"
> ..or is this somehow wrong?


​


----------



## Whodunit

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In German it also depends:
> Formal: bitte machen Sie das Licht an/aus.
> Informal: bitte mach das Licht an/aus.


 
To keep it "neutral", you could use the following:

"Licht bitte ausschalten."

You'll find an explanation in the dozens of posts here.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Please turn on the light
*נא להדליק את האור*
_na lehadlik et ha-or_

Please turn off the light
*נא לכבות את האור*
_na lekhabot et ha-or_


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Bengali:
Turn on the light please:
 Formal/Honorific: _Doya Korey_ _BaattiTaa Jvaaliye deen_

 Friendly/Less Honorific: _Doya Korey_ _BaattiTaa Jvaaliye daao_

 Contempt/to inferiors/ to intimate friends/cousins/relations: _Doya Korey BaattiTaa Jvaaliye de"_.

Please turn off the light:

 Formal/Honorific: _Doya Korey BaatiTaa Bondo korey deen_

Friendly/Less Honorific: _Doya Korey BaatiTaa Bondo korey daao_

Contempt/to inferiors/to intimate friends: _Doya Korey BaatiTaa bondo korey de"_


----------



## Anitis

Pivra said:
			
		

> I mean for informal imperitive do I need to do the i- ie e-i o-ue too?


 
The informal imperative is "enc*i*ende la luz". Is the second person for the verbe "encender".


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Informal:
"Molim te upali/ugasi svetlo" (Cyrillic "Молим те упали/угаси светло")
Formal:
"Molim vas upalite/ugasite svetlo" (Cyrillic "Молим вас упалитe/угасите светло")

Pozdrav!


----------



## andreiro

In Romanian:

On signs: "Vă rugăm aprindeţi lumina" (turn on) or short form "Aprindeţi lumina"
"Vă rugăm stingeţi lumina" (turn off) or short form "Stingeţi lumina"

Speaking to one person: "Te rog aprinde/stinge lumina" or short form "Aprinde/stinge lumina" (informal)

Speaking to more persons or formal to one person: "Vă rog aprindeţi/stingeţi lumina" or short form "Aprindeţi/stingeţi lumina"


----------



## mataripis

Tagalogls. Turn on the light= Pakibuksan ang ilaw/  lit the candle= sindihan ang kandila/ilawan / Pls. turn off the lights= paki patay ng mga ilaw/ Paki hipan ang ilawan(pls. blow the candles/lamps).


----------



## AutumnOwl

In Swedish:
_Tänd ljuset_ = either: _turn on the light_ or _light the candle_
_Släck ljuset_ = either: _turn off the light_ or _extinguish the candle_

If you want to be polite:
_Kan du vara snäll och tända ljuset = Could you please turn on the light
Kan du vara snäll och släcka ljuset = Could you please turn off the light_

The word _ljus_ in Swedish have two meanings, _light _and _candle_. If speaking about a lamp we can say: _Tänd lampan/Släck lampan_ - _turn on the lamp/turn off the lamp_.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

1a) «Κλείσε/κλείσ(ε)τε*[1]* το φως παρακαλώ»
/'klise [2nd person sing. present imperative-informal]/'klis(e)te [2nd person pl. present imperative-formal] to fos paraka'lo/
lit. "close the light please"
1b) «Σβήσε/σβήσ(ε)τε*[2]* το φως παρακαλώ»
/'zvise [2nd person sing. present imperative-informal]/'zvis(e)te [2nd person pl. present imperative-formal] to fos paraka'lo/
lit. "quench the light please"
«Άνοιξε/ανοίξ(ε)τε*[3]* το φως παρακαλώ»
/'anikse [2nd person sing. present imperative-informal]/a'niks(e)te [2nd person pl. present imperative-formal] to fos paraka'lo/ 
lit. "open the light please"

*[1]*Verb «κλείνω»--> _to shut, close, turn off_; Classical verb «κλείω» ('kleiō)--> _to shut, close, bar_, PIE base *klaw-/klew-, _hook, crooked or forked branch_.
*[2]*Verb «σβήνω»--> _to quench, quell, put out, turn off_; Classical verb «σβέννυμι» ('sbĕnnūmĭ)--> _to quench, quell, check_, PIE base *(z)gʷes-, _to quench, extinguish_.
*[3]*Verb «ανοίγω»--> _to open, turn on_; Classical verb «ἀνοίγνυμι» (ă'nœgnūmĭ)--> _to open, unfold, disclose_. Compound, prefix and preposition «ἀνὰ» (ā'nă)--> _up to, toward, exceedingly, back, against_ + rare verb «οἴγνυμι» ('œgnūmĭ)--> _to open_, PIE base *weik- (4)/*weig-, _to bend, change_


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego:
*Por favor/fai favor, prende/acende a luz* (Please, turn on the light).
*Por favor/fai favor, apaga a luz* (Please, turn off the light).
Tamén doutra maneira:
_*Fai favor de acender/prender/dar a luz.*_
*Fai favor de apagar a luz*


----------



## musingsfromthecorner

In Korean:
*
Turn on the lights:*

Formal: 불 켜주세요 / bul kyuhjusaeyo
Informal: 불 켜/ bul kyuh

*Turn off the lights:
*
Formal: 불 꺼주세요/ bul gguhjusaeyo (_Please note that Korean has what can be best described as double consonants. Go copy + paste this onto Google Translate for a decent __pronunciation_)
Informal: 불 꺼/ bul gguh

Although the Korean word for 'light' is 빛 (bit), when asking someone to turn off the lights, you use the word for fire (불/bul). So you're literally saying, please turn on/off the fire.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

informal:
Prosím tě, rozsviť světlo. (turn on)
Prosím tě, zhasni světlo. (turn off)

formal:
Prosím Vás, rozsviťte světlo. (turn on)
Prosím Vás, zhasněte světlo. (turn off)


----------

